

My node_modules are in Git again - stevejalim
https://medium.com/@bestander_nz/my-node-modules-are-in-git-again-4fb18f5671a

======
btd
We fixed this with installing npm proxy mirror. So each install happen from
this proxy and if something missing it will be downloaded and saved for later
from central.

In this case we always have the same dependencies that we have locally. But of
cause this means you need own box with proxy.

(in our case it is nexus)

------
angersock
Probably the only ongoing issue I have with the node ecosystem (other than the
general poor taste of JS developers, which is forgivable) is everything around
versioning.

I don't understand how npm ended up the way it has--Bundler got it right,
other people got it right...why isn't this a solved problem?

I know they're making it better, but then they go and do something like making
a for-profit company out of it and I get nervous again.

Hell, package management in Elixir ([http://hex.pm](http://hex.pm)) works
_great_.

